

Friedisms - javan
http://friedisms.tumblr.com/

======
dpcan
Maybe this is mean, but when I read blog posts by him, this is all I see.
Arrogance and disobedience.

I read it because everyone is reading it, but I hate reading it. I always feel
like he's sending poor new boot-strappers down the path of destruction and he
doesn't seem to care - it's all about getting eyeballs on his blog and on his
products.

He disagrees with just about every tried-and-true business strategy that ever
existed, and he gets a lot of readers by just flipping the ideas upside down.

Please, if you're starting a business, write a basic plan (at least), set
goals for your business, and launch when you feel the time is right, not just
early because everyone says to launch early.

After all, everyone around the tech forums just want you to launch early
because they want to see if you have a good idea that's not flushed out enough
yet so they can copy it quickly and build it out faster and better than you.
Only the competition are reading these threads - your customers are out in the
world.

~~~
dan_sim
_and launch when you feel the time is right, not just early because everyone
says to launch early_

There's so much thing from 37signals that are applied blindly by "startups" :
subdomains (mycompany.theapp.com), launching too early, having a name that is
[random_number][random_word]. They have good ideas but sometimes, it may not
be good for you...

~~~
there
_subdomains (mycompany.theapp.com)_

that's hardly a 37signals "thing" and makes sense in a lot of products.

if i remember correctly, livejournal moved users from livejournal.com/user to
user.livejournal.com many years ago for security reasons due to some cookie
issue with a certain browser. moving to subdomains allowed them to set per-
host cookies.

------
tptacek
_I don’t believe in robots. Why would anyone build something with so many
parts when we still have monkeys._

This guy is awesome!

~~~
eru
Monkeys have parts, too.

~~~
throw_away
but not too many

~~~
eru
Just glued together very well.

~~~
tptacek
Monkeys definitely keep it real.

~~~
abalashov
Hello Reddit.

 _sigh_

~~~
eru
I apologize.

------
timf
This seems mean (not to mention pointless)..

~~~
javan
I'd be flattered if someone made a site like this about me.

~~~
timf
Maybe I'm missing something but each entry seems like a sarcastic attack on
the guy. You would be flattered?

~~~
javan
Yes, I think it marks a certain level of success/fame when someone takes the
time to make a parody of you. Most Saturday Night Live skits for example or
<http://www.fakesteve.net/>

------
staunch
I do think this could site could add a touch of friendliness to make it less
harsh. I have to admit it has occurred to me that he sounds like The Sphinx
from Mystery Men sometimes.

The Sphinx: _When you can balance a tack hammer on your head, you will head
off your foes with a balanced attack._

The Sphinx: _When you care what is outside, what is inside cares for you._

------
chubbard
Jason Fried == Jack Handy 2.0

------
antidaily
I wish this was real.

~~~
zaidf
Yeah got me wondering too. So this is a parody? Please confirm someone.

~~~
pchristensen
I can't "confirm" it, but these are slightly dickish caricatures of the Jason
Fried/37signals/Getting Real concepts. Jason is a good, smart guy and anyone
who wouldn't waste his time doing something like this.

